# saugeye at Salt Fork and Seneca



## alwayssnagged25

i'm just getting into the saugeye fishing and struggle to say the least. the only luck that i have had was while trolling. does anybody have any advice to spare on locating these fish also how do you avoid getting snagged while trolling?


----------



## G3guy

If your catching eyes trolling your doing something right. Getting snagged is something that everyone who trolls deals with.
One thing that helps with less snags is linecounter reels that are calibrated. And a dive curve for the baits you use. Precision trolling app is a good tool. Knowing how deep your running baits is key


----------



## Dragline

Saugeye are not a easy fish to target as your main catch fish. You need a good lake map of structure and knowledge of the lake. They can be next to shore or in the middle of the lake. Trolling is a good way to find a good location/area but you need to know (why) their there ! That's the secret - why are good spots - good spots ? I only troll when I have no idea where to try. A good sonar and a good topo lake map will tell you the best areas to start at. Seneca and Saltfork both have (go to spots) because of underwater structure. It takes some home work and the friendly help of some old fishermen, You'll get into them  ... Bass, catfish, White Bass , Crappie, ect... are much easier to catch I believe. Loosing a troll bait is because you don't know the depth of the water your going through ahead of time. No disrespect brother


----------



## dcool

There is a good sticky in central Ohio fishing forum ( Finding and determining a " saugeye spot")


----------



## ducky152000

You could always join a club. Our club fishes all the mwcd lakes and it has helped many people learn to be pretty good saugeye fishermen. The first couple years you fish you may not do well but you will learn a ton.


----------



## Be Like Water

I caught my PB saugeye at Salt Fork (in my profile) at the spillway. I've tried many ways of catching them over the years since I became slightly obsessed, but the reason they are so rewarding is because they are so challenging to catch consistently. Just keep at it! Try different things.

Don't be afraid to try live minnows on a slip sinker rig on the bottom.. you might get a bonus catfish or two also.

I would highly recommend getting some Big Joshy swimbaits (my favorite is Glow Perch) and learning to use those too.


----------



## PJF

Don't overlook using a plain jig head with about 2 inches of nightcrawler especially at Seneca. Pretty simple drift and drag. I like to troll also losing baits is part of it. Again like has already been said know how deep your bait trolls and use your depth finder to keep you in slightly deeper water or just let out minimal line. Flicker shad or shad raps are good starter baits. Get yourself a lure retriever that slips over your line when you are hung up if losing lures is a problem. I used to use one now I just chuckle and put on another lure.


----------



## Shortdrift

PJF said:


> Don't overlook using a plain jig head with about 2 inches of nightcrawler especially at Seneca. Pretty simple drift and drag. I like to troll also losing baits is part of it. Again like has already been said know how deep your bait trolls and use your depth finder to keep you in slightly deeper water or just let out minimal line. Flicker shad or shad raps are good starter baits. Get yourself a lure retriever that slips over your line when you are hung up if losing lures is a problem. I used to use one now I just chuckle and put on another lure.


Excellent advice! Our setup for starters is Bottom jig with the piece of garden hackle. Works 90& of the time. sometimes a Joshy worked close to the bottom with the little bit of meat. Only troll when all else fails or try ffor another spice.


----------



## muskyhunter76

at seneca if you keep your bait in 4 to 7 ftow you will catch them all summer long.


----------



## PHATE

roadrunner and a piece of crawler works well at seneca. slow drifting or from shore.


----------



## Dragline

Just talked to a good friend that fishes a ton. He said him and another caught 16 Saugeye all under 15" at Seneca and about the same at Saltfork. He said the fish are hitting but getting short's mostly. The Crappie are hit and miss. If you find the breeders size fish work all around that area.
Weird spring / Weird fishing pattern now.


----------

